# Agressive Zebra Danio



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I have 4 zebra danios in a tank its a 23Gallon and one of them (the bigger one) seems to patrol the tank and chase the other ones. They are all new and I got them all at the same time altho he was always slightly bigger.

The one that is doing the chasing has a slightly longer tail that is in 2 halves (top and bottom) so Im not sure if this is actually a differnt type of fish. But other than the tail its identical to the others.

Will this be a problem he doesnt seem to ever catch them but Im wondering if this is bad for the fish? 
I havnt got anymore fish yet because the tank is cycling so once its finished Ill probably add some glowlight danios or some neon tetras.

Any advice or comments on this situation would be appreciated. Its weird becaus I thought they were passive fish and liked to school.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

my experience with them is they like to school but they also like to chase each other around....so i wouldnt say it is a problem


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup, this is absolutely normal. It's just the bigger guy showing the others who's boss. No harm results.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Alpha female, that is, and its normal. Adding 2-3 more will help also.


----------

